
Kodak Ektra - qazwse_
http://www.kodak.com/consumer/products/ektra/default.htm
======
astrocat
<armchair> There's a missed opportunity here... this is not a smartphone,
because as a phone, it will suck. It's a smartcamera, because as a point-and-
shoot running Android with a cellular data connection, it will probably be
quite cool. As mentioned already, Nokia tried the "photography first"
smartphonecamera - it didn't fly. Because, honestly, iPhones are already top
of the line smartphonecameras. The cameras are ridiculously good, all things
considered. Kodak should realize there's no point in attempting to get people
to trade in their iPhone for one of these - they should focus on making this
the other accessory you want to have in addition to your iPhone. Like a
Kindle. You CAN read stuff on your phone, but there's a better experience to
be had. You CAN take pictures and video on your phone but... there's a better
experience to be had? Maybe. I'm not entirely convinced the same kind of value
can be added at a price that's worth paying before just up and getting a DSLR.
But, that's my take on this whole thing. </armchair>

~~~
noahmbarr
You have to applaud Kodak for taking a risk.

If the camera functionality is that much better, some customer segment might
be compelled. It's hard to say until the product is available.

Future iPhone customers will benefit from this product release. If it's at all
better, you better believe this will only push Apple's camera engineering team
harder.

~~~
jbarham
This device is not made by Kodak. It's made by a British company called
Bullitt Group that is licensing the Kodak name.

Source: [https://www.dpreview.com/news/7643905711/kodak-launches-
ektr...](https://www.dpreview.com/news/7643905711/kodak-launches-ektra-camera-
smartphone)

~~~
Theodores
That is the key insight here, particularly when you see what other branded
gadgets this Bullitt Group have, Kodak have just become a brand name that can
be licensed by third parties. There is no connection to the Kodak we know,
impetus came from outside.

It seems that Bullitt can innovate, their camera-phone for Caterpillar has
some thermal imaging aspect to it. Here I think they have gone for nostalgia
with the name and form factor rather than innovation. There certainly is no
leveraging of Kodak's patent portfolio going on or anything truly new brought
to the product, a decent interface with a few more advanced settings is
expected.

I think an opportunity was missed here. Kodak made photography accessible and
easy, that could have been the thing here with an auxiliary camera that worked
with someone's phone to bring decent zoom and optics to them. They could have
also made the camera double up as a recharging brick so there would be reason
to always have it with you. If it also had USB-C storage for your device with
cloud backup and some VSCO service for the pictures then it could work.

The first Kodak digital cameras for the pro-sumer market had a programming
language that you could use to get the camera to do things. You could get it
to work out the height of a building by focusing on the top and then the
bottom - it would do the trig for you, fantastic. Maybe a Kodak camera could
revisit this and make it work for the IoT connected world, so the Kodak camera
could be set up to do ad-hoc CCTV, timelapse and other things. Or just a
remote camera for taking selfies, a market could be made for that even if the
product was sold on doing super clever stuff. Instead there is this nostalgia
trip.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Here's a neat idea: a smartphone, with a great camera, that doubles as a
recharging brick. For itself.

So basically a high-end smartphone like we have today that isn't "Half a
millimetre thinner TM" but a full centimetre _thicker_.

Now that would be innovative!

~~~
cft
Another one would be a 6" slider with a decent keyboard, like the original
Droid. There are people actually composing serious documents on the go (e.g.
lawyers, journalists), that would love it

~~~
viraptor
So basically like n900... I miss it so much.

~~~
morganvachon
I should have kept both of mine, but the platform was essentially dead and I
had to move on. These days there are two potential replacements for such a
device, one is a continuation of the platform, the Neo900[1], the other is the
Pyra[2]. I'm going to save up for a Pyra since it's half the cost of the
Neo900 and looks like a more capable platform. I don't _need_ a device like
that anymore, given how good smartphones have become, but it would be nice to
have a pocketable true computer with a keyboard for certain situations. The
mobile retro-gaming aspect also appeals to me.

[1] [http://neo900.org/](http://neo900.org/)

[2] [https://pyra-handheld.com/boards/pages/pyra/](https://pyra-
handheld.com/boards/pages/pyra/)

------
simonsarris
Their "Specs" link at the bottom 404s! Ow.

Much more info in this blog post:
[http://www.kodak.com/US/en/Consumer/Press_Center/KODAK_EKTRA...](http://www.kodak.com/US/en/Consumer/Press_Center/KODAK_EKTRA_Smartphone_is_Designed_for_Photographers_from_Enthusiasts_to_Experts/default.htm)

KODAK EKTRA Smartphone key features:

    
    
        * ANDROID 6.0 (Marshmallow)
        * Professional results from a 21MP fast focus camera sensor with F2.0,
          PDAF, OIS, Dual LED Flash
        * 13MP phase detection auto focus front-facing camera with F2.2 PDAF
        * Helio X20 2.3GHz Decacore processor with 3GB RAM
        * 32GB memory, expandable with MicroSD cards
        * Advanced Manual Mode – adjustable on Exposure, ISO,
          Focal Length (Manual/Auto), White Balance,
          Shutter Speed, Aperture (fixed f2.0 main camera)
        * Familiar scene selection dial experience – includes scene modes
          Smart Auto, Portrait, Manual, Sports, Bokeh, * Night-time, HDR,
          Panorama, Macro, Landscape, Film / Video
        * Integrated high quality printing app
        * Super 8 Video Recorder
        * Integrated social media sharing
        * 3000mAh, with USB 3.0 Type C fast charger
    
    

Edit: Another separate product page, this one has a WORKING "before/after"
panorama example:
[http://www.kodakphones.com/ektra/](http://www.kodakphones.com/ektra/)

Edit 2: Their "super 8" is just a filter. Scroll down on the page above to
see.

Their web content is really disjointed...

~~~
soared
I was pretty interested in this, but $550 seems to steep. What is that price
point supposed to compete with? To low for iphone/pixel, too high for many
other android phones.

~~~
ramgorur
I don't think 550$ is too steep, if you compare with phones like samsung s7
(670$), huwaei p9 (500$), 1plus3 (600$).

~~~
wtfishackernews
The oneplus 3 is $400, but I agree.

------
woodpanel
I think they are doing the right thing. Taking pictures is a core feature of
smartphone usage and smartphones took a lot of camera-marketshare. Vacations
have become much more enjoyable since people don't have to carry the
international sign of gullibility around their neck, the tourist's camera,
that also weighs more than a phone, costs at least as much and has a terrible
OS.

I too think though that Kodak can't be superior on smartphone stuff. At least
not on their first iterations. But having the stomach to pursue such a
dramatic and pragmatic shift in as how to perceive their product says a lot.
Either about the company's future prospects or of how much they are on their
last legs.

~~~
mirekrusin
You mean vacations became nightmare since everybody is taking pictures
everywhere, you can't enjoy nice views anymore easily

~~~
colmvp
I went a gallery recently that actually had a rule printed near the artist
biography:

"No selfie sticks"

------
OJFord

        > Edit photos anywhere with Snapseed™
    

The "before" and "after" images [0] are completely different photographs!

[0]:
[http://www.kodak.com/KodakGCG/uploadedImages/Consumer/Produc...](http://www.kodak.com/KodakGCG/uploadedImages/Consumer/Products/EKTRA/EKTRA_Smartphone/Snapseed_Comparison.png)

~~~
simonsarris
It's a continuation of scene. I think they were attempting a panorama where
half was "before" and half was after, but the subject and feel of each side of
the pano is just so different, that it hardly has a comparison effect!

For a true before/after, see these images:

[http://kp.kinsta.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/before.jpg](http://kp.kinsta.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/before.jpg)

[http://kp.kinsta.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/after.jpg](http://kp.kinsta.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/after.jpg)

~~~
satysin
Eww that looks like the kind of thing you find in reddit's shitty HDR sub.

~~~
artursapek
Yeah, it's completely backwards. I thought we were past Instagram filters, but
now Kodak is trying to build it into their camera?

~~~
unethical_ban
The after is too sharp, but I don't see a problem with applying filters to a
photo. If it gives a nostaligc feel, so what?

------
unicornporn
Argh... For a second or two I thought to myself: perhaps this camera phone
will have a lens with a sane focal length!

But nope, massive wide angle at 26.5mm equiv once again. How about an actual
general purpose lens at 35mm (or above 35mm) equiv for once? Some of the older
iPhones were around 33mm if i recall things correctly, but all the (one lens)
iPhones that now supports shooting DNG are stuck with a ~28mm lens.

/Frustrated photographer

~~~
redial
The second camera on the iPhone 7 Plus is ~58mm I believe, but it lacks OIS
and the lens is a slower f2.8.

~~~
raihansaputra
Why no OIS? It should be very useful considering the longer focal length and
smaller maximum aperture.. The slower lens is understandable though.

------
TheRealPomax
I don't understand... how is this different from any other large-screen
Android 6+ device being built right now with a similarly high-res spec camera?

~~~
whamlastxmas
It will be buggy and poorly supported and probably have sub-par QA. Also your
friends will laugh at you for buying a Kodak anything.

------
busterarm
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/kodak-ektra-price-
spe...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/kodak-ektra-price-specs-
release-date/)

~~~
notatoad
did i miss something on the kodak site, or did they forget to mention that
it's a smartphone? Or did ars get that wrong? reading through the full
marketing page linked at the top here, i don't see any indication that it's
anything other than a digital camera running android.

~~~
burke
> Introducing Kodak's professional-quality, photography-first smartphone.

------
paulgerhardt
I absolutely love these platforms for travel.

I have a similar model (a Panasonic/Leica Android phone). It has a very large
sensor and sim tray. As result I can run a local sim in WiFi hotspot mode for
my primary iPhone and still get great photos with a 2-in-1 device.

The photo quality is fantastic and it beats having to carry a small mirrorless
camera around. Being able to run Photoshop Lightroom right on the device is
great for touching up your best shots as you are on the bus or train between
destinations.

That said, I don't know how viable the platform is for the mainstream market.
Panasonic revved my model to drop the sim. So I think they saw sales were
weak. The introduction of the Moto Z with the Hasselblad lens and now this
Kodak model gives me hope as I love, love, love these camera/hotspots.

~~~
cabbeer
Unfortunately, most reviewers agreed that the Hasselblad camera is not much
more than a "proof of concept", and the photo quality from the phone itself is
often better.

~~~
Splines
Which is sad - it's an opportunity squandered.

------
exelius
Didn't Nokia try this already?

I'm pretty sure the camera world has settled into two kinds of cameras: cell
phones for people who just need to take a few snaps, and DSLRs for people who
need more features than can possibly fit in a cameraphone (flash hotshoe,
changeable lenses, larger sensor, etc). DSLRs are cheap enough that cost isn't
really an issue.

I doubt the results here will be any better than Nokia had.

~~~
eveningcoffee
First it was a Windows phone, so it is hard to compare.

Second I think that your view is too simplistic. There are more use cases than
these two. Some people prefer Fuji cameras over DSLRs, some probably would
like to have a potentially decent camera with them all the time, but did not
bother to have a Windows phone.

We are about to find out how big is this market.

~~~
MichaelGG
And the Nokia cameras/phones were really slow. Nearly unusable to just pull
out and get quick shots off.

------
patrickg_zill
While it may seem an irrelevant detail, the camera-like leatherette case that
flips or snaps open like the old camera cases did, not only made me smile but
gave me hope that they were clued in enough to their market as to make it a
success.

~~~
botexpert
To me it's a huge drawback and makes it a no buy. No way I'm going to vote
with my money and award them for using inefficient, unrecycled, inferior
material instead of abundant recyclable non-animal sourced material.

Edit: Thanks for the flags and downvotes, hate is so fresh here.

~~~
kerbalspacepro
Something tells me you wouldn't have gotten it anyways...

~~~
botexpert
I'm a huge fan of customizable camera firmware. Playing with software
controlling visual input brings me joy, have bunch of cameras and lack of
leather is not a problem at all.

------
akavel
I'm curious what exactly will the "haptic touch" technology of the dial be? Do
you know of any consumer-grade products with (hopefully) non-buzzer haptic
feedback on touchscreen available on the market yet?

~~~
ClassyJacket
The iPhone. Scroll a selector wheel, like a date picker, on an iPhone 7. It's
very impressive.

~~~
akavel
Don't have one; could you describe in some more detail how it works, or link
to some info on the web?

 _edit:_ for now, main google results are "how to disable haptic feedback on
iphone 7" \-- huh?

 _edit 2:_ ok, found some basic info:
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/09/27/inside-the-
iphone-...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/09/27/inside-the-
iphone-7-apples-taptic-engine-explained)

So, from what I understand, still a buzzer, only much more precise,
controllable and subtle (?). Still not clear if the Kodak's gonna be the same,
or something more interesting.

 _edit 3:_ eh, based on [http://www.trustedreviews.com/kodak-ektra-
review](http://www.trustedreviews.com/kodak-ektra-review), I believe it's just
a buzzer in Kodak too: _" There’s a little bit of haptic feedback as you
rotate the dial to give it some tangibility."_ So, nothing to write home
about, I think.

~~~
7Z7
FWIW, I don't think "just a buzzer" really does it justice. At least in the
iPhone's case, it's more like a tiny insistent tap or click that you feel in
your finger.

------
throw2016
Kodak unfortunately self destructed and the business was sold. This seems to
be an initiative by the new owners and given the positioning one would expect
much more details about the sensor size, sensor type and lens.

Kodak has a wonderful history with the now out of favour CCD camera sensors.
The first digital Leica's all used Kodak CCD sensors and are still highly
rated. Sony is now among the leading makers of CMOS sensors for both cameras
and cell phones and nearly all current cellphones use Sony sensors.

Phones of course cannot compare to larger sensor cameras but they have made
great strides and at least knocked off the lower rung of camera market that
sported small sensors.

The positioning has potential but this is something Samsung, Apple and other
phone makers are already focussed on. The absence of details could make this
more positioning and less product and completely fail to register in a market
dominated by decent phone cameras in the Galaxy S7 and iPhone 7.

------
jake-low
Odd choice for the name, since Kodak also has a color negative film called
"Ektar" [0] which is just a single transposition away from this new phone's
name.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ektar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ektar)

~~~
1123581321
How's it odd? It looks like they've already repurposed Ektar once before.
Ektra sounds better (to me, anyway) and there's no chance that film purchasers
will be confused.

~~~
jrockway
Yes, Ektar used to be their lens brand.

Ran out of words that started with "Eastman Kodak" I guess.

------
Paul_S
The before and after pictures (mountains) are two completely different
pictures. Is the trick that your photo gets substituted by a better one? That
would actually be not a bad thing...

Anyway, this has got nothing to do with kodak cameras whatsoever, just
licensing a brand name.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
It's a panoramic picture with a bar down the middle.

It confused me too, at first.

------
matthew-wegner
Lots of negativity here. This is a really smart move.

I take a decent amount of photographs, and shoot enough photos at events
around other photographers to see the next generation coming up. A surprising
amount of these photographers are using live view on DSLRs, just because
they're "graduating" out of smartphone photography. (Live view generally has a
number of disadvantages compared to the optical viewfinder; it's a pretty bad
habit).

These photographers are used to framing their shots on a screen, and have
muscle memory built around holding a device like a smartphone. Giving them
better sensors--and not changing much else about their shooting experience--is
a very wise decision...

~~~
donmaq
Totally agree. Live View photos on my 7D feels broken compared to the
viewfinder: much slower AF, shutter-drop & recycle rate. & you really need a
hood/3x magnifier to confirm critical focus. The only time I use photo Live
View is for grabbing a still while I've still got the hood on from shooting
video..

------
icanhackit
It has phase detection at least. Something sorely missing from these camera
phone/phone cameras is an internal optical zoom so that the lens barrel never
protrudes from the body - like the Pentax Optio WS80 which uses a prism so
that the optics/elements move along the x rather than z axis inside the camera
body. Apple filed a patent for such a thing a year or so ago, but they've also
filed patents for all kinds of shit that has never seen the light of day.

Calling the 56mm second lens on the iPhone 7 an "optical zoom" is taking
things a bit far. I guess calling it a prime portrait lens would leave more
than a few people scratching their heads.

------
unwind
I had to look up the SoC used, it's MediaTek's Helio X20 with _ten cores_ :
[http://mediatek-helio.com/x20/](http://mediatek-helio.com/x20/). The cores
are:

    
    
        2x Cortex-A72 @ 2.1GHz ~ 2.3GHz
        4x Cortex-A53 @ 1.85GHz
        4x Cortex-A53 @ 1.4GHz
    

That sure is a lot of cores (and the rest of the features sound nice too, like
the support for a 32 megapixel camera). Quite the impressive piece of
technology to put in a phone-sized form factor, really.

~~~
viraptor
Looks like a great opportunity for switching them off to get extra power
saving. I haven't seen this used before - is there any known phone with mixed
frequency cores on the market?

~~~
cooper12
The latest iPhone 's A10 processor has two high performance cores and two high
efficiency cores that it switches between. The concept is also predated by
ARM's big.LITTLE:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_big.LITTLE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_big.LITTLE)
and the article lists some implementations.

------
kup0
This is actually an interesting product, but is there a reason they wouldn't
make the aperture f/1.8 like the iPhone?

I'm not aware if there may be downsides or hardware limitations to that. If
cost is the only issue, it would seem worth it if you're making a photography-
focused camera just to get as much light as possible into that sensor.

Edit: Thanks for the information, fellow HNers :)

~~~
dom0
A 1/3 stop is ... not much. With different cameras with different lens designs
and most importantly different sensors it's unlikely to be a significant
contributor to a difference between two products.

The difference in transmission between two lenses with one having few (eg
50/1.x) and the other having a lot (eg superzoom) elements can get that large.

~~~
ryandamm
This is why cinema lenses report t-stops ('transmission') in addition to
f-stops. The t-stops tell you about exposure, and account for losses between
surfaces and absorption within the media. The f-stop tells you about depth of
field, etc.

With modern lenses, they're usually within a small fraction of a stop, but
older lenses could vary by a stop or more. That said, the difference between
this camera and an iPhone camera, in terms of relative transmission, is
probably negligible.

------
Question1101
Since they don't mention the sensor size I assume it will be barely bigger
than that of an average smartphone. So I expect the image quality to be
underwhelming. There was the Lumix CM1 and it wasn't a huge hit so I don't
know why this would sell well since it doesn't look like it's doing anything
better.

------
sly010
I am not sure how much "smarter" this is than a camera taped on a phone [0].

If the DSP chip itself were programmable from the phone then one could do all
sorts of tricks just by downloading new "firmware" over the air.

I doubt that is the case here though. It looks like this saves me from copying
files to share then on Instagram and that's about it.

Someone please make a camera that costs the same as a high-end smart phone,
but the DSP chip is open and documented. Why is that not a thing?

[0]
[http://media.e2save.com/images/community/2013/06/tumblr_m7bf...](http://media.e2save.com/images/community/2013/06/tumblr_m7bfjiE1LT1qjrdrto1_1280.jpg)

EDIT: link

------
michrassena
Since I didn't see it mentioned elsewhere in the thread, anytime I see the
name Kodak Ektra I think of the world-class 35mm camera that Kodak made in the
1940s.

[http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Kodak_Ektra](http://camera-
wiki.org/wiki/Kodak_Ektra)

So the use of the name is banking on that association with those in the know.
I would be writing a ream of criticism here of the use of the name to
associate the new product with the original if Kodak themselves hadn't diluted
it to meanlessness by releasing a line of 110 film cameras with the same name.

------
juliann
The only thing i can remember about Kodak phones is that The Verge tried the
first Kodak phone last year at CES 2015 and it was a disaster. It had a
horrible Android skin on that made it look like old Nokia phones Hope they
upped their game with this one.

1st Kodak phone at CES 2015
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7498999/ces-2015-kodak-
phon...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7498999/ces-2015-kodak-phone-im5)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPadMS75i48](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPadMS75i48)

------
lips
On-screen controls will always be substandard. It's confusing, because every
company should know what works, based on about 30 years of iterative design
changes. Yet here we are, adapting the rotating mode dial into a digital
interface. You will not grok this camera.

Things that would get my attention: Hardware slider that can be mapped to
ISO/aperture/shutter speed, ideally dynamically. Hardware AF/MF switch, and
AE/AF lock options. Focus peaking.

------
gwbas1c
I understand that Kodak is probably "dipping their toe in the water with this
model," but 32GB is not enough storage.

I'd like to know more about the phone, though. Is it a good phone? I mean, is
it a _good phone?_ The concept of a phone that's also a quality Kodak camera
is cool, but at the end of the day, I'd like to know that it's also great at
doing everything else I do with my phone.

Also, does it have a standard 3.5mm headphone jack?

~~~
Jtsummers
They do provide a microSD card slot. 32GB onboard may not be stellar (for
photography in particular), but the ability to easily get the data off to a
memory card easily offsets that limitation. And makes it more useful for
travelers who may not be able to (frequently) sync up with a laptop or cloud
service.

~~~
gwbas1c
"Oh, you can just" is usually not good enough.

I specifically made that comment because I upgraded my phone with an SD card.
It's nowhere as good as having enough storage built in; and I'll never buy a
phone where I have to augment storage again.

------
doublerebel
Wow only a 5" screen, BUT with full HD resolution and a 3000mAh battery??
Can't get that anywhere! I know many HNers besides me appreciate a phone on
the smaller side. Usually that means the screen stays at 720p (Galaxy Alpha,
Galaxy * Mini, Sony Xperia Compact) and the battery suffers (Galaxy alpha has
only 1800mAh.) $550 is not a mini price, though. I'll hold out for a couple
good reviews.

------
danvayn
The real potential with this lies with the photo editing and viewing suite --
even if it's camera first there's not really many 'smart cameras' are there?
there's just a lot of potential in having extra buttons. imo, simplicity of
UI/UX is becoming a tiresome idea now that the ability to operate a smartphone
has been mainstreamed at this point. power to the new players.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting that during their bankruptcy restructuring they were exiting the
digital camera business, and now here we go another digital camera, I think it
would be hilarious if you could download a "phone" app for it :-).

Seems like a lot of work for a point-and-shoot. The "interest" outside of the
phone camera space seems to be in the 4/3 space. And this isn't one.

------
johnatwork
My knee-jerk reaction was to want this, but the more I thought about the
product, it really would be for someone wanting a good camera on the go, but
not enough to warrant a better separate camera, AND willing to deal with a
worse smartphone experience.

That's not me unfortunately.

~~~
k__
Hehe, yes. Me neither.

But my girlfriend would probably like it.

She always has junk smartphones, but high end cameras.

------
anentropic
"Always. Be. Ready."

I really hate these periods. I despise them. It's stupid, please stop.

Also, under "Push what's possible"... why are the 'before' and 'after' image
two different photos? What is that supposed to prove?

~~~
SpeakMouthWords
They're two halves of the same photo, but being able to drag that bar sure
would be nice.

------
dharma1
Doesn't look like it'll be able to do anything that any good Android phone
with a good sensor/lens can't.

BTW some Mediatek chips were meant to be able to do 480fps 1080p video with
certain Sony sensors.. did it ever work out beyond marketing promises?

------
joshmn
Talk about desperate.

Why didn't they just skip the phone part? I could see myself buying one of
these. But the fact that it'd make little (financial) sense to buy one and
then have it replace my phone (let's be real here, Kodak), it's a no-go.

------
PascLeRasc
As much as I like the idea, from the side profile it looks like it'd be
_really_ difficult to carry around in a back pocket and could snag on the lens
bump when trying to put it back in a pocket.

------
nav
I like the subtle f*ck you to MGMT 101 classes here .... or the attempt to.

------
vladimir-y
What is the camera sensor model and manufacturer? So far based on hardware
features list it doesn't look like a photo oriented smartphone, but more like
a regular Androind based phone.

------
pgnas
Looks like we may have a camera with the option of being a phone instead of a
phone that has a camera..

Looks interesting and it is nice to not have to carry around multiple devices.

------
neves
How much does it cost?

------
MrZongle2
If Kodak _really_ wants to make a killer product, they should focus on battery
life at the expense of size (within reason, of course).

~~~
ClassyJacket
Which would also give them the thickness to add a nice deep camera.

------
ryanbertrand
I thought the iPhone 7 camera lens bump was bad until I saw this.

They might be too late to the game with this one. I do like the 3GB of RAM
though.

------
plg
It had better have superior photog specs than the newest iphones otherwise
it's dead in the water

------
DocG
Seems cool. But they cant do very good mobile page. Laggy scrolling and jumpy
loading on G4.

------
King-Aaron
This is the smartphone I have always wanted.... they just forgot to make it a
smartphone.

------
1_2__3
Specs page: Nonexistent.

Details page: Nonexistent.

Cost hint: Nonexistent.

I've seen Kickstarters more compelling.

~~~
Nadya
I was going to correct you with "A link to the specs is at the bottom."
[http://i.imgur.com/As4EwBV.png](http://i.imgur.com/As4EwBV.png)

But then I went to the page and it is uh....empty? So I guess you're right.

[http://www.kodak.com/US/en/consumer/Product/Product_Specs/?c...](http://www.kodak.com/US/en/consumer/Product/Product_Specs/?contentId=4294998620&TaxId=4294970150)

------
Florin_Andrei
What's the max frame rate for the 4k capture mode?

------
mirekrusin
Scrolling is completely broken on iPhone safari

~~~
angry-hacker
And on Android. It completely kills the mobile, what a horrible product page.

------
ams6110
I honestly thought Kodak was out of business.

------
jra101
No mention of sensor size?

------
RUG3Y
I want this very badly.

------
serge2k
wait, this is a DSLR?

Why would they do that instead of mirrorless?

~~~
kamkha
There is no viewfinder. It is mirrorless.

~~~
Jtsummers
They do, however, mention DSLR multiple times in their presentation. Probably
just to get the product associated with the image quality that people expect
from DSLRs, but it is a bit confusing.

------
losteverything
A good gift

if priced ok, a disposable camera

a good way to be able to take pics and LEAVE YOUR PHONE AND CONNECTED LIFE.

------
jbarham
Fun fact: The digital camera was invented at Kodak (an American company) that
has since gone bankrupt.

Here is a list of Japanese companies that currently all make excellent digital
cameras:

    
    
      * Canon
      * Nikon
      * Sony (which bought Konica Minolta)
      * Fujifilm (Kodak's main competitor in the film market)
      * Olympus
      * Panasonic
      * Pentax/Ricoh
    

Discuss.

